

Ask HN: Encrypting an entire mysql DB? - thatusertwo

Just did my first demo for my first start-up. The product focuses on privacy and ensures users data is not viable on the site (without approval). Someone asked if I could see the data, truth is yes, if I logged onto the db.<p>I'm using mysql, passwords are encrypted by industry standards, but would it be possible to encrypt all the data in the database(so even with admin login it couldn't be read)?
======
guids
[http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/network/2002/08/02/simson.ht...](http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/network/2002/08/02/simson.html)

Using Translucent Databases

